# What do you guys keep in your cars?



## youpock

Preparedness type stuff. I have flashlight/some tools/bungees/etc in all my cars. But in my daily I have a two mre's, two power bars, a thick blanket, a case of water and a hand held cb.


Anything else maybe to keep in? I've contemplated keeping a pistol in there too but there are a lot of places with firearm restricts that I go to lol


----------



## Canadian

Chopsticks. Spoon. Gum. Expandable riot baton, Serrated knife, Straight bladed knife, Nylon Climbing Sling, Multi Tool, Lots of maps, Mini flashlight, Windshield paint, Ice scraper, and now that it is getting cold out the avalanche shovel is going in.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

Tow strap, tools, flashlight, batteries, 2mtr mobile radio, road flares, ice scraper, blanket, towel, jacket(s), CERT gear, Snacks, heater meal, water, shovel, axe, and etc.


----------



## allen_idaho

Wool blankets, knife, pry bar, fire extinguisher, case of water, chains, d-rings, 3-ton floor jack, multi-head lug wrench, extra oil, extra transmission fluid, extra wiper fluid, extra anti-freeze, a rifle, jumper cables, a gas can, some jerky, an ice scraper, a hand winch, a first aid kit.


----------



## Jason

In my truck (club cab Dakota)I carry a hatchet, multi tool, Bic lighters, some basic hand tools, safety glasses and ear muffs, ratchet straps, usually some basic first aid stuff. The list varies. I have a diamond-plate aluminum toolbox that spans the front of the bed. It comes out in the winter because of the wood I need to haul, but in it there is usually bungee cords, more tools, a bow saw, zip ties, etc. I typically don't carry food or water because in the winter it'd freeze and all year long mice seem to find food if it's left in a vehicle for too long.


----------



## sinbad

Please don't forget a folding shovel. 
Takes very little space and can be an asset in bad situations. 

Fleece blanket also takes very little space.


----------



## bunkerbob

youpock said:


> Preparedness type stuff. I have flashlight/some tools/bungees/etc in all my cars. But in my daily I have a two mre's, two power bars, a thick blanket, a case of water and a hand held cb.
> 
> Anything else maybe to keep in? I've contemplated keeping a pistol in there too but there are a lot of places with firearm restricts that I go to lol


Unfortunately, that's because we live in the state of Califorussia. One of the disadvantages of living here.


----------



## NaeKid

I just cleaned out my Jeep (daily driver) of everything in it, vacuumed it out and put back into the Jeep all the stuff that I think I will need for the winter.

Buck-saw, tire-chains, tow-strap, D-shackles, blankets, flashlights, all-sixteenths wrench, slip-joint plyers, fuses, gloves, balaclava, toque, snacks, knife, machete, heavy-boots, first-aid and emergency-kits (emerg.kit includes rope, jumper-cables, ground-sheet, etc in small duffel bag), wheel-chocks, plastic and re-usable bags, roll of blue-cloth, hand-cleaner, blue-mechanics gloves, latex surgical gloves, napkins, solar-blanket, poncho ... 

I haven't had any issues with mice getting into my vehicles around here ... Jason, have you checked your truck for any holes through-to-the-cab that the mice can get in through?


----------



## Expeditioner

Don't for get extra belts.


----------



## youpock

I decided to actually go through the stuff in my car after I posted this to check up and I realized I only had two flares so I bought some more. They seem like helpful things to have lol.


It's interesting all the terrain related stuff you guys have to have with you. My daily is a golf, haha. If the weather ever goes to hell bad enough to cause snow in my area I'll probably already be dead; but I do have a shovel in my truck.:beercheer:


----------



## almac

my 4x4 van has a removeable galley with a propane 2burner stovetop, sink with freshwater tank, and a small custom 12v cooler.
also has a double convertible bed.
currently looking at camper battery possibilities...

other supplies:
wool blanket
first aid kit
survival kit
gerber LMF2
socket/wrench kit
a couple days canned goods
a change of clothes, depending on the season.


----------



## GatorDude

I keep the bare essentials in our car:

4 - half-drunk bottles of water for the dog
6 - plastic bowls somewhere beneath the seat
27 - very dry old peanuts under the seats
1/2 of a bag of combos (cheddar cheese/cracker)
Maps of cities and states I don't frequent
A dog-eared copy of InFisherman magazine
Jack/Tire Iron/Spare
All the napkins I can sneak out of McDonalds


----------



## Turtle

I have a pack in my trunk that has:
- First aid kit
- Couple of Clif bars
- two half-full bottles of water (to prevent freezing)
- instant shelter reflective poncho/tent
- compass
- fixed-blade knife
- leatherman
- zip-ties
- magnesium firestarter
- pair of socks
- long-sleeve t-shirt
- 3 or 4 bandanas
- water purifying tablets
- a book
- may have accumulated a few more things I can't think of at the moment.


I also keep in the trunk:
-wool blanket
- fleece sleeping bag
- hatchet
- machete


----------



## Jason

Clif bars are incredible. I was turned onto them this fall by a friend who is a marathon runner. They're a little pricy but they are worth it.


----------



## twolilfishies

I dont drive ... Im hoping to be out in the middle of forest by myself before stuff goes down...If i dont make it say a little prayer for me.haha.


----------



## NaeKid

twolilfishies said:


> I dont drive ... Im hoping to be out in the middle of forest by myself before stuff goes down...If i dont make it say a little prayer for me.haha.


Don't you live downtown??

The hike to the nearest forest for you would be about 50km of walking - based on my 5km/h walking speed it would be ~10hrs plus breaks with not too many water-holes between you and there .. trust me - I have cycle'd to it and through it (mountain-biking), drove it and camped in all of the closest forests around Calgary ...


----------



## twolilfishies

We are actually living downtown right now , yes.
But next year we will be in the forest with all our stuff building our earthship!
I take the bus,ride my bike and walk everywhere!
It isnt a bad walk at all....Only now I have 3 kids that tag along with me. That has put the brakes on my ability to get anywhere fast
I grew up on the top of a mountain in BC.....What am i talking about ?:scratch
Oh yah.. cARS!! who needs em anyways?!


----------



## NaeKid

twolilfishies said:


> We are actually living downtown right now , yes.
> But next year we will be in the forest with all our stuff building our earthship!
> I take the bus,ride my bike and walk everywhere!
> It isnt a bad walk at all....Only now I have 3 kids that tag along with me. That has put the brakes on my ability to get anywhere fast
> I grew up on the top of a mountain in BC.....What am i talking about ?:scratch
> Oh yah.. cARS!! who needs em anyways?!


I also grew up on a mountain-top in BC - well, 3/4 of the way between the bottom of the valley and the top of the mountain. I also hiked everywhere, rode my bicycle everywhere and spent my winters on my X-country skis ... that doesn't mean that I would be able to do the same here in the city.

I did spend several years here in Calgary with my bicycle as my only mode of transportation - summer and winter I rode my bike through the snow-drifts at -30° and sweated through the summer in the +30° weather .. ya - I am still kinda nuts ... :nuts:


----------



## drhwest

In my car:
Multi-tool
LED flashlight
1/2 case of water (about 12 bottles)
blanket
4 road flares
jumper cables
pistol
small hard plastic case with:
candles
matches
granola bars 
first aid kit

I plan on putting most, if not all, of this in an small backpack or bag soon.

Carl


----------



## Tex

Lots of tools for work. (sockets, wrenches, screwdrivers, pliers, flashlights, multimeter, O-scope)
tow strap
phone charger
blanket
coat
cooler of water
first aid kit
jumper cables
spare fan belt
200 rounds of 9mm

I guess I'm lacking in the food department, but it should get me home to my family. I should put fire extinguishers in all of my vehicles. My pistol is not listed because it is usually in my holster on my person.


----------



## Turtle

I was about to ask what line of work you are in that you are allowed to carry a pistol, then I saw that you are in Texas . . . I am so jealous.  In Maryland, you pretty much can't get a permit to carry unless you are in Law Enforcement, or work for an armored car company. Even retired cops have trouble holding on to it when they retire; they have to prove that they may be in danger of running into someone they arrested at some point and may need to defend themselves. I even used to be in state law enforcement, and once mine expired, I don't qualifiy for another permit.


----------



## kbamvakais

Depends which car, my daily is well nothing i own a used car lot so i drive different cars on a daily so i keep a small BOB and a few handy items for whatever im driving those items include the basics in the BOB, some food,water,multitool,flares, emergence triangles,fix a flat, 4 in 1 jump box radio light and compressor, bowie knife, sweater, extra socks, small first aid kit, fuse kit, couple screw drivers, a hammer/hatchet, ect... But in my deticated BOV thats a diffrent story.


----------



## HozayBuck

*I must be strange*

I travel a lot, all over the central US...locked down in my truck I carry the usual knives, survival foods water coats boots poncho and liner andat the moment a 12 ga Siega, AK 47, AR 15 and a Marlin 444, and 3 hand guns...( all of which get rotated when the mood strikes me...) and all the ammo.. it's always there, always locked in a steel container under cover...in the back seat cargo area I carry more crap...extra jackets, gloves blanket ( I sleep in the truck a lot) I'm also a 3 gun / IDPA shooter so at times I have a few more hand guns in the lock box... I have two main points I live ( 1800 miles apart) and where I keep my main preps..if I don't make it my friends have my written permission to help themselves coz I'll either be dead or on the run from whatever the SHTF is after me... My truck has a 32 gal fuel tank and I put in a 75 gal extra tank, with both full and provided I drive like a normal person should I can just make it from one to the other, but I've learned to carry a few 5 gals cans of diesel for when I didn't drive like a normal person..

Yea I'm weird and should never post this stuff but I live my life by my rules and I bother nobody, don't hang out in bars, don't drink and drive, and have my CCW which is accepted in all the states I drive thru, I'm like most of the folks in here, I want to be left alone, the gov off my ass, and to live free and breath fresh air, OH !! and I love looking at a beautiful woman... most of which has nothing to do with the OP... but I enjoyed post it !!


----------



## Kiwi Will

Change of warm clothes, plastic poncho, space blanket, knife, tomahawk, 4" nails, very small shovel, cord, water, loo paper, matches, candle (to assist in fire lighting), torch, small first aid kit, box of muesli, some dried bananas, rice, 2 x enamel mugs & spoons and a whole lota smiles and positive feelings.


----------



## Diego2112

*After yesterday's Misadventure:*

Starting as soon as I can load it:

A good length of 550, various and sundry knives (prolly a couple of Coleman like my Ozark Trails), a trenching tool, at least THREE gallons of water, space blankets (four pack), two adult sleeping bags, one child's sleeping bag, change of clothes for my family, canned goods/MREs for 24 hours, powdered milk (for the daughter, she loves her some milk!), and a pack of what ever size is current on my daughter for diapers (she SHOULD be potty trained soon, she's doing really well actually! I'm so proud! )...

And the piece de resistance! A complete reconstruction of my loadout for field ops back when I was in CAP! (including but not limited to: canteens/watertabs/compass/optics/medkit [with silk and needles!]/hatchet/more 550/flaregun or signal flares/signal mirrors/bedroll/maps of surrounding areas/fishing kit).

I'll basically be turning my trunk into a B.O.B.... There's plenty of trunk space in them old Intrepids (that's pretty much the ONLY good thing about 'em IMHO), so hauling around my music gear/groceries wont be a problem (hell, I can fit 3 electrics, 1 acoustic, 2 amps, 4 electic basses, an edrum kit, AND my effects with enough room left over for the diaper bag!)! Can ya tell where MY priorities are?


----------

